# Java3D in Eclipse einbinden



## Mr.Boom (11. Dez 2010)

Hi,

Ich will mit Java 3D anfangen und habe leider schon Probleme mit der Installation in Eclipse unter Windows(64bit):

Ich habe mir die Java3D Version 1.5.1 (Java SE Desktop Technologies - Java 3D API) heruntergeladen und in den Ordner C:/Program Files/Java/Java3D installiert. (Verzeichnis war vorgegeben und konnte nicht geändert werden)

Danach habe ich mir das Eclipse-Plugin heruntergeladen (Eclipse java3d plugins | Download Eclipse java3d plugins software for free at SourceForge.net) und über "Help > Install new Software" installiert. Nach dem Eclipse-Neustart wollte ich gleich mit programmieren beginnen, jedoch wurden nach dem Erstellen eines Projektes die Libraries usw. nicht gefunden. (Fehlermeldung: J3DTimer cannot be resolved to a type und The import com.sun.j3d cannot be resolved)
 Ich habe jetzt schon viel gegoogelt und die Forensuche benutzt, jedoch habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden... Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass Java unter C:/Program Files (x86)/Java/.. und Java3D unter C:/Program Files/Java/... liegt. Liegt vielleicht dort der Fehler oder muss ich was in der Path ändern?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)

MFG

Mr.Boom


----------



## Marco13 (11. Dez 2010)

Hast du vielleicht NUR die 32bit-Version vom JDK? (Hat evtl. nicht direkt mit dem Problem zu tun, aber wegen der Pfade, die du erwähnt hast)


----------



## Mr.Boom (11. Dez 2010)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht, jedoch habe ich 64bit ausgewählt und die Setup.exe heißt java3d-1_5_1-windows-amd64.exe. Müsste also eigentlich die 64bit-Version sein.


----------



## Mr.Boom (12. Dez 2010)

Achso ich hatte dich falsch verstanden, du hast die JDK gemeint. 
Ja ich hatte wirklich die 32bit Version. Habe jetzt bei Eclipse, der JDK usw. die 64-bit Version installiert. Nur bei meinem J3D-Problem hat sich nichts geändert...


----------



## Mr.Boom (12. Dez 2010)

So ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen. Ich muss wohl jedes mal, wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle, die Libs einzeln hinzufügen. Hauptsache es geht =) Es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich diese nicht immer manuel hinzufügen muss. (Also wenn es geht) Klar, so viel Arbeit ist das jetzt auch nicht, aber wäre trotzdem schön.

MFG


----------

